
New Papua tribe discovered - ph0rque
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Science/2010/06/24/14509781.html
======
Aaronontheweb
It's stories like this that remind me just how big the world is - despite all
of the satellites, instant communication, air travel, and all of the other
things that sometimes make the world feel small there's still lots of things
and people hiding out in the vast wilderness away from it all.

